# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  الهدف العالمي لرونالدو في برشلونة

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الهدف العالمي لرونالدو في برشلونة


الهدف العالمي لكريستيانو رونالدو في مرمى برشلونة بتعليق الشوالي


المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*هدف مايحرزوا الا رونالدو
                        	*

----------

